# NE flounder



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Flounder are here in great numbers. Went out today and caught over 40, 15 were in the 4-6lb range. Just got in but pics will follow


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Damn cru, where abouts in NE? I'm going out tomorrow at Tomoka, hopefully they'll be biting!


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

pic


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh My God!! Wow man, now that's a GREAT Picture!!


----------



## Robert_Baltean (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow! I've been reading about it on "another forum" but all they say is north of the damespoint. I'm not familiar with that area only that is is super shallow all the time. Shoot a guy a PM!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

*OH*

*MY *

*GAWD!!!!!*

Dude, you're my hero! Let some swim south though, will ya!?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Apparently my invitation to the fish fry got lost in the mail.  Ah well, enjoy!


----------

